# ACSI



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

Mine have arrived.
Jackeen


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Mine arrived last week - so yar boo sucks to you! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

blooming kids, should be in sckool. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## Easyriders (May 16, 2011)

Do you mean the ACSI books and discount card?

Ours haven't come yet, but we ordered them direct from ACSI, rather than from Vicarious books. Quite a bit cheaper.

We're not in any hurry, probably won't go abroad until the Spring, and there aren't many British sites in the book (and even fewer that are open in the winter).


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Ordered mine direct,arrived today.

Les


----------

